# Quality of Smith and Wesson Watches?



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

What is the opinion of this board? They have at least 2 models that I really like. However, I'm a bit leery about buying watch from a brand which is known for making guns, not watches. Don't get me wrong, when it comes to guns, sure, S&W all the way...but I'm afraid their watches will be like glorified promotional items for their "real" business. 

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

Just looked up the reviews on Amazon, _ouch_, terrible!


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

I had a couple... and it depends on what you like. I'm all for inexpensive watches, but generally the ones that are quality but just don't cost much. I found the S&W watches to be kind of... well, not quality.

Granted, some of the new ones appear to be made by Traser, so those are probably pretty good (but then you could probably get a Traser or Luminox).

I would try to check it out in person to see if the one you want is good for you. Otherwise, YMMV.

-s-

p.s. I think their guns are pretty good. Not my sort of thing, but the quality is there. Even their flashlights are pretty good. Unfortunately they licensed their name to Campco for watches.


----------



## jsanta19 (Oct 14, 2008)

I would just buy a Timex they tend to copy a lot of their models anyway. Cheap and reliable.


----------



## SmithandWesson (Jul 29, 2008)

Just to clear up some confusion - our watches are not made by Traser, or Luminox. Being that I see all of the defective watches that are returned I can tell you that the defect rate is extremely low, in fact lower than other tritium brands (this I know as a fact since we used to distribute other brands). I am sure I am now going to be attacked on the board, but I am talking about actual numbers, our defect rate on the SW Tritium line is well below the overall watch industry average. Yes even Rolex and Tag have defects, I purchased a Tag about 10 years back and it too died after the first month. Granted there may be some bad batches here and there that sometimes will skew a graph, but if you are looking for a tritium watch at a very fair price you can't really compare.
Most all of the tritium watch companies are using the same types of cases made in Asia
We all use the same Swiss tritium
We all use Ronda movements - our movements are Swiss manufactured components assembled in Thialand so we can't use the "Made in Switzerland" tag, but we consiously do that as a cost cutting measure.
We use a hardened mineral crystal as well.

People like to compare, but please be informed before you do- and to be honest, as someone who has owned and sold all the major brands, I would rather save a few $$$.
Skoochy, which ones did you own? What specifically was the issue? How many years back was this? We have made many improvements to the line over the past couple of years.

Ready to be attacked in 3 2 1...



skoochy said:


> I had a couple... and it depends on what you like. I'm all for inexpensive watches, but generally the ones that are quality but just don't cost much. I found the S&W watches to be kind of... well, not quality.
> 
> Granted, some of the new ones appear to be made by Traser, so those are probably pretty good (but then you could probably get a Traser or Luminox).
> 
> ...


----------



## watchnuts (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to hear that S&W watches used low quality trit tubes. Believe that they have changed that now and switched to the mb microtech ones. 

However no harm meant, but I still like Traser and Luminox. S&W has a few nice models and are affordable beaters though.


----------



## WtchSeekr (Aug 7, 2009)

SmithandWesson said:


> Just to clear up some confusion - our watches are not made by Traser, or Luminox. Being that I see all of the defective watches that are returned I can tell you that the defect rate is extremely low, in fact lower than other tritium brands (this I know as a fact since we used to distribute other brands). I am sure I am now going to be attacked on the board, but I am talking about actual numbers, our defect rate on the SW Tritium line is well below the overall watch industry average. Yes even Rolex and Tag have defects, I purchased a Tag about 10 years back and it too died after the first month. Granted there may be some bad batches here and there that sometimes will skew a graph, but if you are looking for a tritium watch at a very fair price you can't really compare.
> Most all of the tritium watch companies are using the same types of cases made in Asia
> We all use the same Swiss tritium
> We all use Ronda movements - our movements are Swiss manufactured components assembled in Thialand so we can't use the "Made in Switzerland" tag, but we consiously do that as a cost cutting measure.
> ...


We're not going to "attack" you, but you can't blame us for being skeptical. Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

SmithandWesson said:


> Just to clear up some confusion - our watches are not made by Traser, or Luminox. Being that I see all of the defective watches that are returned I can tell you that the defect rate is extremely low, in fact lower than other tritium brands (this I know as a fact since we used to distribute other brands). I am sure I am now going to be attacked on the board, but I am talking about actual numbers, our defect rate on the SW Tritium line is well below the overall watch industry average. Yes even Rolex and Tag have defects, I purchased a Tag about 10 years back and it too died after the first month. Granted there may be some bad batches here and there that sometimes will skew a graph, but if you are looking for a tritium watch at a very fair price you can't really compare.
> Most all of the tritium watch companies are using the same types of cases made in Asia
> We all use the same Swiss tritium
> We all use Ronda movements - our movements are Swiss manufactured components assembled in Thialand so we can't use the "Made in Switzerland" tag, but we consiously do that as a cost cutting measure.
> ...


glad to see a reply of someone that does know well the S&W watch....
i've made a thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=302009
before that i take the decision to buy a S&W watch....
i'm awaiting for it and i owned both Traser and Luminox in the past....
my opinion is that you will buy a watch (if your choice will be S&W watch)
less expensive but with similar quality and thoughness........
i speak only for myself but i think that some people will be surprised by the S&W quality.......
thumbs up for me.........
at the end it has to be a daily beater or a highly abused mil-oriented watch.....


----------



## Indy_Dennis (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice to see the S&W H3 watches in the forum. I collect them, fix them, like them. The cases are very good and all have screw on case backs. The crown has external threads on the tube but still a very good seal with the screw down crown. All the H3 S&W models use the Ronda 505 quartz movement with the taller canon pinion to accommodate the tritium tubes on the hands. Thre tritium vials are very bright in a dark inviroment. I love the watch at night for the ease in reading the dial and hands. These are well made watches, the H3 cases compare to Tag or any other Swiss made watch. Yes I own and work on my own Tag Heuer watches and see the quality in both. The S&W uses 3.5 mm thick mineral glass crystals but are easy to replace by poping them out and pressure fitting the new one in place with the original plastic gasket. The S&W watch could be made with a ETA movement but why? The Ronda movements are just as reliable and cost just as much as some of the ETA movements used in Tag's. I own 10 S&W H3's and love them all. I also love my Tag Heuer's.


----------



## vanhalin1978 (2 mo ago)

I have purchased a few S&W watches in the last 12 years. Just like any manufacturer, they have decent ones and also some are junk. I had one S&W crap out on me. The other 6 I have are still going strong. Timex. 3 that I have had taken a ****. The other 2 are still ticking. If you want a bulletproof watch that keeps going, it’s the Casio G-Shock . I have 5 of them , 2 I’ve had for 15 years plus, and still going. Everything are original including the straps. Only replaced batteries at about 8-10 years. The other 3 are within 2-6 years of age. I’m a watch geek and probably own about 50 all together. Most I don’t wear all the time, but the ones I mentioned I wear daily to weekly.


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

I have been less than impressed with some of Smith and Wesson branded watches, and totally unimpressed with the remainder.
Speaking as a long time fan and user of the items S&W is best know for, I would just say that as a rule watches branded by firearms manufacturers seldom live up to the quality of their main products.
I am sure that there is a possibility of an exception to that statement, but I've yet to encounter it.
Put another way, they're a male version of the fashion watch. Glock markets watches too, and they cost about as much as their main products that goes bang.


----------



## vanhalin1978 (2 mo ago)

I’m not saying to be impressed by S&W watches. They are not high end watches by all means.But for an every day average daily wearing watch person, it works great without breaking the bank. If your going to use it for work that is going to bang it around, like law enforcement, EMT, mechanics, construction ect, then buy a mid grade watch or high end if that’s in your budget. I have both budget and mid grade watches , from a $30 - $ $450 that I paid for. I’m not the kind who will buy a Rolex range watch. I’ll put that kind of money towards other things, not a watch. Why go into public wearing that so you can get robbed. Not worth it.


----------

